# Garrison hunter-friendly motels?



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Would like to do some hunting around Garrison. Looking for a decent motel that accepts dogs. Any recommendations?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mike Taddy sells a book (very reasonable) of dog friendly ND and SD motels and local vets. Well worth the money and a good Xmas gift. Give him a PM.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Try this one.........

http://www.sixmilecorner.com/lodging.htm



ChukarBob said:


> Would like to do some hunting around Garrison. Looking for a decent motel that accepts dogs. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Id have to agree with the 6 mile corner lodging. Carey at 6 Mile Bait and Tackle is a great guy and will do his best to make sure that your hunt and stay is an enjoyable one.

Im not sure if they allow dogs, but the Garrison Motel is a great motel to stay in also. Many hunters are always parked around it during the season.


----------

